# Puff Embroidery Fonts



## Shabliz (Jun 9, 2008)

Help! i downloaded a package of puff embroidery fonts. I am having a hard time trying to import the fonts to create words. I am currently using Wilcom es and embroidery office. I must admit that i am pretty new to these programs. 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Is this a program, that you can download and open the program, for what you have. Check to see if you need winzip to open what you downloaded, if so you will need to download the winzip to open that. You can get winzip for free. LaTonya


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't have Wilcom but in the embroidery program I use this is what I do.
Open the first letter, then open the second letter (it should open in a new window), copy the second letter, go back the the screen the first letter is in and paste the second letter, repeat until you have all your letters in the first screen to form your word(s).


----------



## Shabliz (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow! I dont know y i didnt think if this. I actually took your advice and copied and pasted the letter. However im also experiencing difficulty in changing the size of the letters and moving it around in the program. I guess ima hav to play around with this some more. if you have any other advice im open to any all suggestions. 

Thanx!


----------



## Shabliz (Jun 9, 2008)

I think i got it now. I just keep cut and copying and adjusting the size of the font with the bounding box. This allows me to keep the letters straight and aligned.

Thanx again!


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Most fonts of this type have to be opened as individual letters as you are doing. Once you have everything placed the way you want it, select all of the design then resize to keep it spaced and in proportion the way you want it.


----------

